# Fog light adjustment ?



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

Installed my Euro fogs (on the Golf) this weekend, and now I need to adjust them:
What is the proper way to adjust fog lights using the "against the wall" method ??


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Fog light adjustment ? (Manu)*

Just aim them below your low beam headlights.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Fog light adjustment ? (Manu)*

http://lighting.mbz.org/tech/aim/aim.html (at the bottom)
Basically, 2 inches down at 25 feet for under-bumper types and 4 inches down for above-bumper types.
Mike


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

*Re: Fog light adjustment ? (mhackett)*









Are these considered above or below ??


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Fog light adjustment ? (Manu)*

Hah, good one. I dare say, neither. I think you're looking at somewhere between 2 and 3 inches down for those babies, in the absence of any official information.
Mike


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

Alright, will try.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Fog light adjustment ? (Manu)*

I had this question too...after throwing in my yellow mk2 big bumper fogs last night, i drove home and noticed that they were about a foot above the cut-off of my rallye light projectors at about 20 meters...they need to go down some!
THANX!


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Fog light adjustment ? (Manu)*

The foglamp upper cutoff should parallel your lowbeams horizotal cutoff if you have e-codes or the middle of the beam if you have crappy DOTs.


----------

